# Hello from Philadelphia!



## PhillyMac (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello everyone, my name is Emily and I have creeping around Specktra for some time now. Decided to finally create an account in part because of my stereo rose msf drama! Great site, and I'm glad to be a part of it


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Emily, welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you get your hands on Stereo Rose if you want it!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey....another Philly girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Welcome.   I'll be @ the store @ in less than 2 hrs so I can possibly get my hands on Stereo Rose!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Emily! Welcome to the site!


----------



## PhillyMac (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Hi Emily, welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you get your hands on Stereo Rose if you want it!_

 
I was lucky enough to be able to get it on the MAC website Tuesday morning! I called CS this morning to check and see if everything in my order (including SR) was there and the woman said yes, it was, and that my order went out yesterday...hopefully it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

to specktra! i hope you enjoy your SR when it arrives!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey PhillyMac, welcome to Specktra! I hope you were able to get your hands on one. Every store in the local area got a limited quantity, Walnut St only got 5 and was sold out within an hour.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 9, 2010)

^ I got one of the 5!!!!!!  There were 4 customers in the store including myself @ 1005...one girl bought 2 SR, and another bought 1 so there was only 1 left when we cleared out...smh


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## PhillyMac (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Hey PhillyMac, welcome to Specktra! I hope you were able to get your hands on one. Every store in the local area got a limited quantity, Walnut St only got 5 and was sold out within an hour._

 
wow that's crazy. The king of prussia store is the one I go to most, I'm sure it was a mob scene there too!


----------



## Purple (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi! and welcome to specktra!


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol I brought the last one...Lucky me! I got to the store around 11; I was so mad someone scheduled a meeting at 10am, I would have been at the dorr with you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_^ I got one of the 5!!!!!! There were 4 customers in the store including myself @ 1005...one girl bought 2 SR, and another bought 1 so there was only 1 left when we cleared out...smh_

 
KOP had to have sold out about 1 or 2pm that day. My fave MA called me and asked if I'd been in because they only had 1 left. She put it to the side for me and I went to the store about 7 or 8 that night. 

I hope you were able to get your hands on one.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhillyMac* 

 
_wow that's crazy. The king of prussia store is the one I go to most, I'm sure it was a mob scene there too!_


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 15, 2010)

Enjoy the site and of course enjoy your Stereo Rose MSF.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2010)

Emily!


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Emily!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you around!!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

AWsome!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

love spring!


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

  	Im new to this site ater weeks of returning to see what was new and decided to finally join!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome, Emily!


----------

